# list of eligibility pull local 477/440



## Barnes562 (Jan 26, 2018)

just called Monday as of 3/26 and was told I'm 43rd for 477 and 59th for 440. was told they start pulling people as of next month depending on how many workers are needed. just wondering is that good enough to get to work by June or July having in mind school starts August? rick purper told me they needed about 75 people this year around February when I previously spoke to him.. any feed back will help...


----------



## Carlosj (Mar 29, 2018)

Good luck man, I’m number 77


----------

